# Orchestrations and reductions



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

How about playing the Planets Suite on two pianos:

http://www.amazon.com/Holst-Music-T...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1239504630&sr=8-2

I suppose reductions are far less known than orchestrations, with Pictures at an Exhibition being a prominent example of orchestrating a work originally intended for solo piano.

I actually like the Holst reduction a lot - it even kept the spirit of the strange-sounding instruments in Neptune. Do you have any favourite reductions/orchestrations?


----------

